# TV stand



## wado1942 (May 14, 2006)

Forgive me if this is the wrong forum, but I need a TV stand and it doesn't look like the ones I've been seeing will work for me. I have a 50" plasma screen TV that's currently sitting atop my Polk PSW505, which is front & center of the room.. The TV needs to be a few inches higher and I'd like space to either side of the sub for my BD player, laserdisk player, phono, two amps etc. I'd prefer to keep the sub in the center on the floor and maybe have a shelf right above it for a center channel if I ever add one (I currently have 4.1 with the center matrixed into the L/R speakers). Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

wado1942 said:


> Forgive me if this is the wrong forum, but I need a TV stand and it doesn't look like the ones I've been seeing will work for me. I have a 50" plasma screen TV that's currently sitting atop my Polk PSW505, which is front & center of the room.. The TV needs to be a few inches higher and I'd like space to either side of the sub for my BD player, laserdisk player, phono, two amps etc. I'd prefer to keep the sub in the center on the floor and maybe have a shelf right above it for a center channel if I ever add one (I currently have 4.1 with the center matrixed into the L/R speakers). Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks.


have you thought of using a wall mount for the the TV and then installing a horizontal shelf just underneath for the center... that way you could put a rack or a shelf off to the side for your Equipment while still keeping your sub where you want it.


----------



## wado1942 (May 14, 2006)

No dice, Sir. The only place in the room the TV & surround system would work well is in front of the fire place we never use.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

wado1942 said:


> No dice, Sir. The only place in the room the TV & surround system would work well is in front of the fire place we never use.


hmmm, if nothing retail is working for you do you the ability to BUILD one? that way you could build one with the necessary height for the TV, the storage space for your equipment and build a hollowed out area in the center that would allow your sub to fit in there as well.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have an A/V credenza in my livingroom and it works nicely for my 50" plasma (not in this picture but you get the idea) and other gear.


----------



## wado1942 (May 14, 2006)

Yeah, I'm no carpenter, but was pondering the idea of building something in my VERY limited skill.

tonyvdb, I've seen a few stands like that which will work but I'd really rather not put the sub off to the side. I had it there previously and it sounds funny to me.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is a picture of mine it's about 33 inches high. We are getting a new tv and are going to have a shelf made to go over our center channel. That will get it about 42 inches high safely away from our little one.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

B- one said:


> Here is a picture of mine it's about 33 inches high. We are getting a new tv and are going to have a shelf made to go over our center channel. That will get it about 42 inches high safely away from our little one.


Forgot the pic.


----------

